# [AFX]Lichtexplosion



## LostPixel (3. Februar 2004)

Sers,
meine Frage dreht sich um After Effects, und zwar um einen bestimmten Effekt.
Ich möchte eine Art Lichtexplosion a la Matrix 1 (Agent Smith löst sich am Ende in einer Lichtexplosion auf) erstellen.
Dabei sollen auch "leuchtende" Partikel von der Explosion wegschiessen.

Zur Verfügung habe ich Tropcode Plugins sowie die Knoll Light Factory Plugs mit denen dies eigentlich zu realisieren sein sollte.

Hat Jemand eine Anregung oder Idee wie man dies bestmöglich umsetzen könnte?


----------



## The-God (4. Februar 2004)

puh gute Frage vielleicht solltest du mal versuchen was mit dem zertrümmern Effekt zu machen + Shine von Trapcode damit müsste es eigentlich gehen aber wie genau wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht muss ich erst auch probieren.

Wenn du es hinbekommen hast kannste ja mal posten würde mich interessieren.


----------



## LostPixel (4. Februar 2004)

Klar sobald ich es schaffe Etwas halbwegs brauchbares zu produzieren sag ich dir wie


----------



## dadiscobeat (4. Februar 2004)

Ja würd ich auch vorschlagen. Du kannst aber statt Shine auch Leuchten verwenden (Effekte -> Stilisieren -> Leuchten).
Statt zertrümmern kannst du auch von Final Effects das Plugin Pixel Polly verwenden. Lassen sich auch sehr schöne Effekte damit erzielen.

Musst halt ein wenig rumprobieren ...


----------



## LostPixel (16. Februar 2004)

*ein Test*

Mmm, also ich hab mal n bisl rumprobiert allerdings bin ich mit dem Ergebnis alles andere als zufrieden. Das Ganze habe ich jetzt mit FEC Pixel Polly´und Glow gemacht. Das Ganze müsste irgendwie noch leuchtender ausschauen und die Partikel dürften am Schluss nicht so fein sein. Es müssten grösstenteils grobe Teilchen hinausfliegen die einen hohen leuchtanteil haben.

Hat Jemand noch einen Tipp?
Mein komisches Ergebnis könnt ihr euch hier mal anschauen:
http://www.eyefex.net/upload/lichtexp.zip


----------



## dadiscobeat (16. Februar 2004)

Soweit ich das sehe, leuchten die Teile eh nicht schlecht. 
Du kannst die Teile grösser machen in dem du "Grid Spacing" erhöhst.
Das Leuchten kannst du mit Shine oder Starglow (beide von Trapcode)intensivieren.


----------



## LostPixel (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dadiscobeat _
> *Soweit ich das sehe, leuchten die Teile eh nicht schlecht.
> Du kannst die Teile grösser machen in dem du "Grid Spacing" erhöhst.
> Das Leuchten kannst du mit Shine oder Starglow (beide von Trapcode)intensivieren. *


Also Shine einfach über das Leuchten "knallen" bringt auch nicht den gewünschten Effekt. Mmm vielleicht müsste man erstmal Risse aufbrechen lassen die dann herausexlodieren.


----------



## dadiscobeat (16. Februar 2004)

Kannst du mal das Projekt zum Download zur Verfügung stellen, dass man sich das mal anschauen kann ?


----------



## LostPixel (16. Februar 2004)

Klar kann ich das: ...

*edit* hab ausversehen meine Projektdatei mit einer kaputten Fassung überschrieben 
Naja denke ist ja einfach nachzuvollziehen. Hab aber noch eine Fassung mit Trapcode Starglow gemacht:
http://www.eyefex.net/upload/lichtexp2.zip

Naja denke ich studiere nochmal die Matrix 1 Szene genauer um zu schauen wie man das am besten macht. Da scheint nix Tolles bei rauszukommen.


----------



## dadiscobeat (16. Februar 2004)

Tut mir leid. Ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was du da genau haben möchtest.

Hab jetz auch mal schnell was zusammen gebastelt. 

Wie gesagt schnell ...

Hier ist das Beispielhttp://web2.138186.vserver.de/Komp.mov


----------



## LostPixel (16. Februar 2004)

Das sieht doch interessant aus. Könntest du mir die Projektdatei zur Verfügung stellen? Das was fehlt bei mir, ist nämlich noch eine Art Schweif an den Partikeln.

Danke


----------



## The-God (16. Februar 2004)

Also einen Schweif bekommst du folgender Maßen hin:

Also deine Komposition mit dem Zertrümmern und Shine fügst du in eine neue Komposition ein dann wendest du den Echo Effekt auf die Komposition an musst noch mit den Werten ein bisschen rumspielen, dann müsstest du einen Schweif bekommen versuchs einfach mal.


----------



## dj flash (17. Februar 2004)

so hab mich auch mal paar Minuten hingesetzt und was gebastelt!
bei Interesse poste ich weiteres!


Hier Klicken!



Gruss Dj Flash


----------



## Nicmare (23. Februar 2004)

sieht merkwürdig aus flash. vielleicht mal den agent effektlos nehmen (ohne schein etc) und explodieren lassen.

schweif: mit echo ist schon der richtige ansatz. könntet man noch mit kurven + gaußschen blur verwischen. sieht more authentic aus 

HAT JEMAND DAS PLUGIN PIXEL POLLY? Wenn ja, würde derjenige mir es bitte zuschicken? Habe es nicht gefunden oder kostet des was?
MfG


----------



## LostPixel (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dj flash _
> *so hab mich auch mal paar Minuten hingesetzt und was gebastelt!
> bei Interesse poste ich weiteres!
> 
> ...



Könntest mir vielleicht auch mal die Projektdatei schicken?
(meine email findest in den Priv. Messis)

@nic
Pixel Polly ist kostenpflichtig.


----------

